# Fat Bottom Girl



## kel116 (Jan 3, 2012)

My English lab has been eating Acana Pacifica 2 cups a day and is reasonably active BUT the vet says she's too heavy. 

I wounder what I could feed her that is as high quality as Acana (low/no grain) and lower calories I wouldn't like to feed her a smaller voulume of food either.

Oh well I love my girl no matter how big her bottom his...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Why wouldn't you feed her a smaller volume of food? Obesity takes a huge toll on dogs. hips, spine, internal organs including heart - the list is endless.

When I was got my Doberman he was overweight and I had no problem feeding him about 1/4 of the recommendation on the bag. 

My dachsund was hugely overweight when I got her - I literally counted out eight pieces of food. Yes, it was hard. But I also gave her green beans (which they can't digest) before she went to bed so she wouldn't fell hungry at night.

Acana is a good quality food. If she feels good on it, I don't see a need to change - just reduce the amount.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Sometimes a dog needs to diet. Toby is down a pound, but probably still needs to lose a pound. He's got atypical cushings, so is off switch for eating does not work too well. I feed him the same amount as Tuffy gets, Tuffy is 17 pounds and Toby is 22. If Toby gets down to 21 then he'll go on a maintenance level diet. Seems to have slimmed down just a bit, but I haven't weight him yet. Just like humans, that extra weight is not good for dogs. Arthritis, diabetes etc. 

It is very difficult to have a hungry dog. Heartbreaking even. But it really is for their own good to have them lose weight.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

cut back on his food and treats.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I really would recommend feeding her a smaller volume of food. It is for her own good, you have to remember that you are in charge of her health and quality of life. Most of the weight control or lite diets just include more fillers so that the dog gets the same amount of food and less calories and fillers lower the quality of the food. Just cut her back by a bit and see how she does. Does she get a lot of treats? That is something else you could reduce to limit her caloric intake if you don't want to reduce her food.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Deeken ate Acana before we switched to raw. I fed about 1 1/4 cups daily. In order to satisfy him, I would mix his food with a little bit of plain yogurt and water and freeze it in Kongs. This made a huge difference and he never seemed to be hungry. Keep in mind that your dog is a lab and labs will eat themselves to death. She is likely always gong to seem hungry no matter how much you feed. The other thing to look at is how many treats you're giving daily- they add up quickly to a lot of extra calories


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dogs are great manipulators too. They sit there and stare at you and make you feel bad. 

With two overweight dogs, I have gotten very hard-hearted. I know they are getting enough to eat, but if left to their own devices they would each weigh a ton.

And my dachshund WOULD eat herself to death. she got into a bag of dog food once and had to go to the ER she ate so much - when they took an xray no organs could be seen. The stomach and intestines were so swelled with food they obliterated everything else. AND she was still eating when I stopped her. AND she was begging my husband for cheese on our way out the door to the ER!

If switching from Acana to a food with more volume, what you get are more crap fillers that aren't good for the dog anyway. My Doberman is on raw but he gets about the same amount of food as dogs that weigh 70 pounds less. And he's losing about a pound a month.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Just my two cents, but be aware that recommendations regarding the amount of food to feed on a bag of dog food are just that..recommendations. In my 17 years experience I only ever had one dog out of 7 who was fed what was listed on the bag. Just like every human has a different metabolism and genetics, so do dogs, and they frequently do not need as much as is suggested. Besides, for me having two seniors who we now cook for, I am really happy to see them hungry and excited for their next meal. Do you feed once or twice per day? I'm fighting with my hubby all the time because he gives the dogs more than is needed at their age and activity level, then I come along and they look at me like I am starving them, but I know it is healthier for them to be lean than to be heavy. I like my siberians to have a nice visible tuck, and to be able to see their waistline when I look down over top of their backs. In the long run if you can bring yourself to cut back the food a bit you will have a healthier dog. If your dog likes the Acana I would stick with it, it's a good quality kibble!


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

xellil said:


> And my dachshund WOULD eat herself to death. she got into a bag of dog food once and had to go to the ER she ate so much - when they took an xray no organs could be seen. The stomach and intestines were so swelled with food they obliterated everything else. AND she was still eating when I stopped her. AND she was begging my husband for cheese on our way out the door to the ER!



My daxi was also overweight...we did the greenbeen thing as well for the fiber. My horror story ( and $3400 dollar later) was when I made pizza dough, threw half of it out and molly maid just left it on the floor. The 5 lbs of dough was ingest and Echo was acting like a drunk ... then a nice trip to the ER. 

Back to the topic... We cut his food from a half cup twice a day (or a full cup depending if my dad was feeding him) to a 1/4 cup twice a day. Trimmed down a good 6 pounds!

Frozen yogurt +1!! Best kong stuffing ever for a dog on a diet!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chewice said:


> My daxi was also overweight...we did the greenbeen thing as well for the fiber. My horror story ( and $3400 dollar later) was when I made pizza dough, threw half of it out and molly maid just left it on the floor. The 5 lbs of dough was ingest and Echo was acting like a drunk ... then a nice trip to the ER.
> 
> Back to the topic... We cut his food from a half cup twice a day (or a full cup depending if my dad was feeding him) to a 1/4 cup twice a day. Trimmed down a good 6 pounds!
> 
> Frozen yogurt +1!! Best kong stuffing ever for a dog on a diet!


Yes it's a shame when you have to have expensive treatment because they ate something bad!!

I have never had a dog so food obsessed. I think it's a mental illness. But she's got spinal arthritis and I don't want her popping a disk. so I just tell her tough luck baby and she calls me a dirty name or two and she hasn't keeled over from starvation yet.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree. Each dog is different and their daily requirements need to be adjusted based on body condition and activity level. If they are overweight, then you do need to decrease the amount of food. I used to have a lab and he was ALWAYS hungry. He was my moms dog, so she did tend to over feed him and he was slightly overweight, and he ended up passing away at the young age of 6 from cancer, not sure if its directly involved with what she fed him, but you never know, and his joints were already getting bad at that age. 

I feed my pug raw and like her to look lean. When people see her the number one comment I get is they always think of pugs as being fat and cant believe how thin she is. She has a defined waist and is very active. Perfect example of how every dog is different, I feed her almost 2 oz over what her requirement is per meal because she loses weight quickly if I dont stick to 4 oz. per meal. 

And just like stajbs said, its better for them to be lean than heavy. Extra weight puts unneccessary pressure on their joints and overall health and well being.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

On topic, yet off too, just to add some humor, is anyone else in this thread old enough to remember the song Fat Bottom Girls by Queen I think it was. When I saw your topic I had to click on it because of that blasted song. lol That being said when we were more involved with rescue/foster we also did do the green bean thing to help the dogs feel more full on occasion. I asked if you fed once or twice a day because twice a day would allow the dog perhaps to not be bothered by feeling hungry as much if you cut back the food. Plus as someone posted earlier don't forget those treats, biscuits etc., they add up on a dog just as sweet treats do for people. Best of luck however you decide to proceed!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Old enough to remember it?? Heck, i listen to Queen every day of the week!!! no one has a voice like Freddie Mercury 

but then again, I also listen to John Denver all the time. I am such an old fogey.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

that song is my justification for having a big butt!! lol


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm not old, but I love Queen! That song rocks!

Lily and Scout were eating Acana before going to raw. Lily is 47lbs and ate 1 cup a day. She's a lot more satisfied eating real food now and she has much better muscle tone. Neither of mine have ever had weight problems.

Honestly just cut back until the dog is at its ideal weight. You can feed him creatively so he feels satisfied. Use it for training or feed in a kong or something


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

All this talk, enjoy.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Fat Bottomed Girls is my favourite Queen song ever. "get on your bikes and ride"......


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Mondo said:


> All this talk, enjoy.


i love listening but l love watching more! Thanks. I am a little too old to make the rockin world go round but I do my best  That has to be one of the first concerts with that song - he still has long hair. Man, he had him some charisma and a fantastic voice and stage presence. Watching him always makes me want to SING!


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

That song reminds me of being in the bar Friday night at 19 years of age. (legal age is 18 here). Every friday, same biker bar, and before the band came on we'd be sitting next to the juke box plugging it. We knew were the volume switch was on the back so could crank it for our favorite tunes. Fat Bottomed Girls was always one of the selections. Suddenly I can hear "My Sharona" now .. lol.

Saw Queen live in around 76. Thin Lizzy warming up for them, I liked Thin Lizzy more .. at least before the concert. Queen was unbelievable.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Mondo said:


> That song reminds me of being in the bar Friday night at 19 years of age. (legal age is 18 here). Every friday, same biker bar, and before the band came on we'd be sitting next to the juke box plugging it. We knew were the volume switch was on the back so could crank it for our favorite tunes.
> 
> Saw Queen live in around 76. Thin Lizzy warming up for them, I liked Thin Lizzy more .. at least before the concert. Queen was unbelievable.


When I was young, 18 was the legal age but it was so easy to get a fake ID I was getting into bars at 16. Well, i had an early curfew but I could stay until 10. If my mother didn't find out. she knew how old I was 

And I agree- you can watch all the videos in the world but there was nothing like seeing them live. he was just electric.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

I can't get that song out of my head and then you go and put it up there. LOL and thanks!! I hope our original poster understands we are not making fun at all. The problem she is facing is one that does require you to harden your heart a bit and that can be tough. Just as picky eaters require a sort of tough love approach the same applies to an overweight dog as well. Good luck, and you can do it!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Do you know whats your dogs ideal weight should be? my dog ate 1.5 cups total a day @60 lbs to maintain his healthy weight. It would help if you posted some pics too. 
Also what treats do you feed, if any? keep in mind that cookie type treats are very high calorie and add up very quickly. I would avoid them altogether while a dog is on a diet and substitute with carrots, dehydrated liver/lungs/chicken.


----------



## kel116 (Jan 3, 2012)

I would like to thank say thanks to everyone wo responded so far,

I feed her 1 milkbone every other day or so, I was unwilling to lower her food intake because she starts eating everything she can pick up (rocks wood poo etc)
I will try cutting her food back to maybe 3/4 cup twice a day and see how she does.

Im glad eveyone likes my fav Queen song Bella(the dog) thinks im off my rocker when I call her a fat bottom girl, because she thinks she's just big boned...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I would cut out milkbones and find a grain free protein packed healthy snack.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

That sounds like a good plan, cutting back 1/4 cup at each meal may be all it takes, and if possible look for grain free treats as Unosmom suggested, I use natures variety ones. There are several grain free ones from which to choose. Also, how old is your dog? When they are young I sware they will stick anything in their mouths. When Sandi was a pup I swore she had PICA but then I realized when the next young one came along it was a pup thing somewhat. Walking Sandi was like walking through land mines, ever on the look out for something she would snarf up, including cigarette butts. That got better with age. Maybe you can work on training the dog to "leave it" if she is going for something she should not. As far as poop, after having multiple dogs I am just in the habit of scooping twice a day, it limits how much they can snarf that up. 

Just be matter of fact with your dog when you feed. They depend upon you to feed them and if you don't make a big deal about it the dog will just accept it, and realize hey, this is what I get period. It will be okay, just stick to your guns, and thanks for allowing me to go on a Queen tangent!!


----------



## imthemonkey (Aug 8, 2011)

Try reducing to 1 1/2 cups a day, add a digestive enzyme supplement, some green beans for fiber (not canned), and replace the milkbones with a something simple (maybe boil some skinless/boneless chicken or turkey and give some pieces of it as treats)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Maintaining a healthy weight, assuming that there is not a health issue involved such as abnormal thyroid, is really as simple as calories in, calories out. 
Low fat, diet formulas are pretty much rip offs that are packed with more fillers, and generally more carbs, so feeding reduced amounts of a good quality food is going to be your best bet as far as kibble is concerned. But, of course high calorie foods in general are going to have less feeding requirements. 
If you really want to bulk up the food, let it soak in water and expand before feeding.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

kel116 said:


> My English lab has been eating Acana Pacifica 2 cups a day and is reasonably active BUT the vet says she's too heavy.
> 
> I wounder what I could feed her that is as high quality as Acana (low/no grain) and lower calories I wouldn't like to feed her a smaller voulume of food either.
> 
> Oh well I love my girl no matter how big her bottom his...


Labs are one of those breeds that have tendencies to pack on a few pounds fairly easy. I would cut back a 1/2 cup of what you are feeding and increase acivity. I also would keep her on Acana because as far as quality kibble goes Acana is top of the list. I would also switch up protein sources every few months by rotating the meat sources that is put out by Acana. It's great for a dog to have variety in there diet unless of course she has allergies to other protein sources.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Can you step up her exercise a bit as well?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes to green beans. They work wonders especially if you are cutting back the volume of food. Also, more walks! Lately though, with hunting season and now snow, I have been slacking with that and my waistline as well as my dogs' has increased :/


----------



## kel116 (Jan 3, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> Can you step up her exercise a bit as well?


She gets a couple hours a day of excersize now, definately less than in the summer when she will swim for that long plus running around through the day. I will try and pick it up a bit more but Bella sometimes has other ideas of how much excersize she wants.


Try reducing to 1 1/2 cups a day, add a digestive enzyme supplement, some green beans for fiber (not canned), and replace the milkbones with a something simple (maybe boil some skinless/boneless chicken or turkey and give some pieces of it as treats)


I live in Northern Alberta so I wish I could get green beens for me to eat let alone Bella but green beans are hardly ever available here, so most fresh veggys are not likely to happen untill spring or summer. What is an enzyme supplement Yogurt? or is there something else.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

You can buy probiotics, or I gave my dogs plain yogurt. If I couldn't get fresh green beans, i bought the cans with no salt added.

Labs are notorious for always acting hungry.

When my Doberman weighed 115 pounds and was eating dry food, he got one cup a day. Very low metabolism. It didn't seem like very much but any more and he gained weight.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

It doesn't matter what you want. What matters is what she needs. I know what it's like to have a perpetually hungry dog. You don't know hungry until you have met my Buck. Hahaha. 

I agree with cutting back her food a bit to see how she does. Acana is a high quality food so she needs less than if she were eating say, Iams, or something like that. Dude, on Pedigree (I know, don't shoot me) was eating 1.5 cups a day and he is 60 lbs. He WAS 70... He could gain a couple of pounds. But cutting back just a bit could make a HUGE difference in her weight. 

I also think that you are spot on for feeding twice a day. It might make her FEEL like she is getting more food since she is eating twice. She is a pretty dog now but imagine how beautiful she is going to be after she loses a few pounds!


----------



## westminsterthree (Jan 10, 2012)

Your Lab is no different than 90% of the spayed or neutered Labs running around the country. Your dog is eating too much fat. Sure you can cut her food to one cup from two and almost starve her but this is not a rational life-long approach. Your dog cannot survive on 40 grams of protein per day.

It is common knowledge that adult Labs need to eat foods with lower fat. 18% is too much for a spayed adult Lab. With Labs a calorie is not a calorie, dogs burn fat under a very specific process that your Lab is just not getting into. It is called Fat Oxidation. Labs run around in short bursts so she is not getting into that level of aerobic activity.

Look for something between 10 - 15% fat but with at least 25% protein. 

The idea of cutting from 2 cups to 1 cup is barbaric and your dog will suffer from it.

So my advise is switch foods even if The Dog Food Police and the Orijen White Paper try to kill her.

No supplement will help. Lower calories from fat and more exercise will.

Can you find Canidae Single Grain Protein Plus where you live? That is 14% fat and might be a good choice. As she gets older this problem will be more difficult to deal with so get to work now. I am generally not a big Royal Canin fan, but they have a very logical Labrador formula and that might be a good option as well.


----------

